# Saturday Steaks



## Paymaster (Jul 17, 2016)

I did steaks for us Saturday night. Got them to medium rare, a bit over done for me but good non the less. At 600* on the Akorn, you got to watch or they will get done quick.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jul 17, 2016)

These look perfect to me,  good dinners for you all.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 17, 2016)

Those look beautiful, Paymaster!


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 17, 2016)

They look just about right to me.  Especially when someone else is doing the cooking.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 18, 2016)

Beautiful, *Paymaster*! I have my knife and fork ready for travel - where do I show up?


----------

